# RCAF History



## Tracker (Jan 15, 2015)

Just received this from a fellow RCAF member. It may be of interest. May have to cut and paste the web address.

The history of Canadian Air Force. 

On Canadian Wings, published Jul 22, 2014, is a ten episode documentary on the history of the Royal Canadian Air Force. Starting from early 1888,Canadian airmen and machines have been flying in the service of the British
and Canadian forces. This series covers the RCAF from the early beginnings
to present day. Each episode is around 12 minutes - very interesting and
informative.


On Canadian Wings -

Ep 1. Canada's First Flights 1883-1916: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=el-QmxaJRTg_ 



Ep 2. Aerial Warfare 1917-1918 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XzsQpO1hEcQ_ 



Ep 3. The Birth of a National Air Force 1919-1939: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H9v52FI0az4_ 



Ep 4. The Aerodrome of Democracy 1939-1945: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1f5TmTGegHU_ 



Ep 5. Some of the Few 1939-1945: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2obm0rCgaZE_ 



Ep 6. Bombs Over Europe 1939-1945: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRy0GBgRfyE_ 



Ep 7. Fast Times for the Golden Jets 1946-1958: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J0GE9_7rv_4_



Ep 8. A Time of Transition 1959-1974: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Gl4CCG_xJ0_



Ep 9. There Shall Be Wings 1975-1997: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=seFRd4fV__E_ 


Ep 10. Into the New Millennium 1998-2008: 
_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ9EfvmMWNY_


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 15, 2015)

Very cool. Gonna have to watch that. Thanks!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 16, 2015)

Great videos.


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 16, 2015)

Interesting series! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jan 18, 2015)

Great find. Thanks


----------

